# Pineapple Crush Alpine Strawberries to ship April 8th



## ChristieAcres

I have checked and there will be plenty available to ship on April 8th, and then again on April 15th.

Pineapple Crush Alpine Strawberries are a very special variety. They are a "bunching" strawberry, don't set runners, don't require blooms cut off first year, bear prolifically, and you just split them 3rd or 4th year. The Sweet White Strawberries don't appeal to the birds due to their color, so you don't have to net these. 

They like to be in regular garden soil, will grow in slightly higher acid soil, as well. I plant mine 1 foot apart, to allow for their future growth (bunching, get wider). The first year, I often plant annual shallow rooted veggies in between my Alpines.


USDA Zone 5a: to -28.8 Â°C (-20 Â°F)
USDA Zone 5b: to -26.1 Â°C (-15 Â°F)
USDA Zone 6a: to -23.3 Â°C (-10 Â°F)
USDA Zone 6b: to -20.5 Â°C (-5 Â°F)
USDA Zone 7a: to -17.7 Â°C (0 Â°F)
USDA Zone 7b: to -14.9 Â°C (5 Â°F)
USDA Zone 8a: to -12.2 Â°C (10 Â°F)
USDA Zone 8b: to -9.4 Â°C (15 Â°F)
USDA Zone 9a: to -6.6 Â°C (20 Â°F)
USDA Zone 9b: to -3.8 Â°C (25 Â°F)

They are going to stay $4 each this year, so 4/$16 + $6 shipping = $22 per order. I can get up to (6) plants in one box, so you can add the extra 2, if you want.

I take Paypal, Postal Money Orders, or well concealed cash (own risk).

Please post here and PM me.


----------



## ChristieAcres




----------



## Laura Workman

Me!!! Me!!!! (Thank you so much for letting me know!) I'll PM you.


----------



## Laura Workman

I'm so excited!


----------



## LoveAndCompost

I would be interested also! Curious of you had any lemon balm left? Thank you!


----------



## ChristieAcres

LoveAndCompost said:


> I would be interested also! Curious of you had any lemon balm left? Thank you!


Yes, I now have more Lemon Balm as I have been preparing my beds for the season's plantings. They aren't as small, anymore. Let me know how many Alpines you would like, so we can figure out what will fit in that size box.


----------



## Molly Mckee

I'd like 6 or whatever you can get in a box. Pm me and I'll PayPal you.


----------



## ChristieAcres

PM sent!


----------



## bassmaster17327

I will take six, PM me and I will pay with paypal.

Will they produce anything this year, I have never grown strawberries before?


----------



## ChristieAcres

bassmaster17327 said:


> I will take six, PM me and I will pay with paypal.
> 
> Will they produce anything this year, I have never grown strawberries before?


You are in for a treat. This is a specialty strawberry type, will produce this year, due to my propagation technique (not grown from seed). They don't produce runners and you let them produce berries the first year. By next year, they will be substantially bigger, producing more strawberries each year. By year 4, they should be split.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Just one week to start shipping! My Alpine are blooming more profusely with the warm temps we are experiencing.


----------



## bassmaster17327

I am planning on moving out of state in about two years. Should I plant these in the garden and just dig them up when I move or can I grow them in five gallon buckets? Would they be ok through winter if they ar planted in a bucket in Southern PA


----------



## LoveAndCompost

lorichristie said:


> Yes, I now have more Lemon Balm as I have been preparing my beds for the season's plantings. They aren't as small, anymore. Let me know how many Alpines you would like, so we can figure out what will fit in that size box.


I would like 4 please! I actually bought some lemon balm seed this weekend from Baker's Creek. Would love 4 alpine plants! Thank you!


----------



## ChristieAcres

bassmaster17327 said:


> I am planning on moving out of state in about two years. Should I plant these in the garden and just dig them up when I move or can I grow them in five gallon buckets? Would they be ok through winter if they ar planted in a bucket in Southern PA


I would plant them in-ground, mulch over the Winter, and then dig them up & pot them when you move.


----------



## ChristieAcres

LoveAndCompost said:


> I would like 4 please! I actually bought some lemon balm seed this weekend from Baker's Creek. Would love 4 alpine plants! Thank you!


If you haven't PMd me, please email at [email protected]. Thanks!

My Lemon Balm plants are 6" tall and bushy as all get out. I am deciding how many to offer at this point or just sell them locally. Others are over a foot high now!


----------



## Carroll

I'd like 6 please! I'm in NC, though -- will they do ok here? I don't know how to PM you yet, but I'll figure that out after I've had some sleep!


carroll


----------



## ChristieAcres

Carroll said:


> I'd like 6 please! I'm in NC, though -- will they do ok here? I don't know how to PM you yet, but I'll figure that out after I've had some sleep!
> 
> 
> carroll


They will do fine in NC, check your USDA Hardiness Map. You are within the range all over NC (7a to 8a). Here is the Hardiness Range for Pineapple Crush Alpine Strawberries:

USDA Zone 5a: to -28.8 Â°C (-20 Â°F)
USDA Zone 5b: to -26.1 Â°C (-15 Â°F)
USDA Zone 6a: to -23.3 Â°C (-10 Â°F)
USDA Zone 6b: to -20.5 Â°C (-5 Â°F)
USDA Zone 7a: to -17.7 Â°C (0 Â°F)
USDA Zone 7b: to -14.9 Â°C (5 Â°F)
USDA Zone 8a: to -12.2 Â°C (10 Â°F)
USDA Zone 8b: to -9.4 Â°C (15 Â°F)
USDA Zone 9a: to -6.6 Â°C (20 Â°F)
USDA Zone 9b: to -3.8 Â°C (25 Â°F)


----------



## windhound

I would like to order 6 please. Can you pm me and I'll Paypal. Thank you.


----------



## Guest

I want some too.. pm'ing you


----------



## ChristieAcres

Paid orders were shipped today. Any paid for by tonight, will ship tomorrow. Then, I will be shipping again for paid orders on April 15th.

All the Alpines being shipped are BLOOMING :happy:


----------



## cc-rider

What do the berries taste like? Do they taste like regular strawberries....just a different color?


----------



## Laura Workman

They taste like strawberries and pineapple - very unique and flavorful.


----------



## Laura Workman

Lori, I got my plants in beautiful condition! They're hanging in a planter on my back porch. Once they grow some, I'll need more planters. Thank you so much, and thank you for the extra plant!


----------



## cc-rider

That would make good smoothies, wouldn't it!?


----------



## Laura Workman

Ah, but they're tiny. Intensely flavorful, but tiny, like the last joint on my little finger. It would take a lot for a smoothie, but the flavor would probably blow you out the door.


----------



## ChristieAcres

If you grow them in ground, in loamy soil mixed w/compost, you will get strawberries that are bigger. They are bigger than wild strawberries and the size of small regular strawberries. The draw of these? The flavor, birds don't eat them, and they bear continually!


----------



## Laura Workman

Cool! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Hotphyer

I just seen this topic am I to late?

I would love 4. Ill shoot you a PM now


----------



## ChristieAcres

I will have more in a few weeks, will post!


----------



## ridewithharmony

Hi,

Do you still have the Pineapple Crush Alpine Strawberry plants? I'd like 4-6 of them if you do. And I'm also interested in Lemon Balm, just one. Thanks!

Colleen


----------



## ChristieAcres

ridewithharmony said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you still have the Pineapple Crush Alpine Strawberry plants? I'd like 4-6 of them if you do. And I'm also interested in Lemon Balm, just one. Thanks!
> 
> Colleen


I have just 4 Alpines left that would fit in the $6 priority shipping box, also have a Lemon Balm, too.

My schedule has been so busy, a bit behind in my Alpine propagation.

Here is a pic of my 1st Alpine berries, yum. Also, the size varies on the berries, but you can see they are bigger then wild ones, of course:


----------



## Hotphyer

Hey Lori wanted to let you know i received my berries from you and they arrived perfectly. Thank you so much!


----------

